Ask HN: Which books would you highly recommend? - gamechangr
======
InboxZeroEmail
Sapiens is the most interesting book I’ve ever read.

It details the evolution of man over hundreds of thousands of years.

~~~
fosco
by the same author Homo Deus is also really enjoyable food for thought

------
eindiran
The Three Body Problem by Cixin Liu. One of the most thought provoking pieces
of science fiction I've read. I would recommend not looking up anything about
the plot and just going in blind.

------
zapperdapper
Do you mean fiction? Non-fiction? Subject area?

For me, generally:

* Your Money or Your Life - Joe Dominguez (MUST READ)

* Is the American Dream Killing You? - Paul Stiles (MUST READ)

* Working Ourselves to Death - Diane Fassel

* Wind in the Willows - Kenneth Grahame (esp. the chapter The Wayfarer)

* The Hobbit - Tolkien

* The Hunt for Red October - Tom Clancy (amazing level of technical detail)

* 1984 - George Orwell (published in 1949 but never been more relevant)

Have fun!

------
wreath
"Why we sleep" by Matthew Walker. I wish I could give a copy of this book to
everyone I meet.

------
kleer001
Not a single one I haven't read more than three times...

"Godel Escher Bach: An eternal Golden Braid" by Douglas Hoffstadter

"Zen Flesh, Zen Bones" a collection by Paul Reps

"Slaughterhouse Five" Kurt Vonnegut

"Replay" by Ken Grimwood

"Maus I" & "Maus II" by Art Spiegleman

------
oldsklgdfth
Amusing ourselves to death - the transition from a written form of
communication to a visual one and the effects it has on society. It is a very
good books about a very subtle thing that drastically affects our lives.

------
allenleein
"Zero to One" by Peter Thiel. Every startup founder should read this before
starting anything.

------
thedevindevops
Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance

------
21dayhero
"Atomic Habits" by James Clear

------
zeristor
It depends what you’re after:

“The Extended Organism” by J Scott Turner

